# what are they called?



## elle (Jun 12, 2011)

can anyone tell me what the scarves are called that cross in front and go through the opposite side so i can try to find a pattern, in other words one side has an open slit for the opposite side to go into :?:


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

keyhole perhaps?


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is a good beginner keyhole scarf pattern: http://www.hollyklein.com/Dragon_Scale_Keyhole_Scarf.pdf


----------



## elle (Jun 12, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There are also some called bowtie. Very popular right now and many, many patterns. Try a Search for them at top of page. Click on Search and type in name. Also, Lionbrand site will have one for sure and the site is free, just register.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sine said:


> Here is a good beginner keyhole scarf pattern: http://www.hollyklein.com/Dragon_Scale_Keyhole_Scarf.pdf


It wont let me see this one  
I make alot of keyhole scarves and havent seen this one yet .. well ..... i still havent lol .


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a good beginner keyhole scarf pattern: http://www.hollyklein.com/Dragon_Scale_Keyhole_Scarf.pdf
> ...


It opens a pdf file. You have to have Adobe Acrobat reader installed. It is a free software. http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm

http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/images/knitpattern_lacybowknotscarf.pdf

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/keyhole-scarf

http://www.kaylaksthriftyways.com/anthropologie-inspired-bobble-cable-ascot/

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/35405.aspx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica - Jean to the rescue. What a wonderful collection. I was looking for a special pattern to do in green and I think you just did it with the leaf one. I would love to know how you arrange your pattenrs to always have them at the ready. Super sites.

As to the Dragonscale one, the screen will be black at first, patience is the key. It does come up - just scroll down and look, the picture catches p eventually.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, It is called a Keyhole scarf on some sites. Here is a crochet one for you...

http://www.caron.com/projects/co/cro_hat_sc.html

It is a great source for free patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Jessica- Jean for the great links.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Jessica - Jean to the rescue. What a wonderful collection. I was looking for a special pattern to do in green and I think you just did it with the leaf one. I would love to know how you arrange your pattenrs to always have them at the ready. Super sites.


Would you believe I didn't have them 'at the ready'? I 'mined' them from the search here on KP. However, the next time they're asked for, they're all saved now on one of My Pages. I'm sure I missed some, and there are surely more on Ravelry and through Google. :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean they're all saved now on one of My Pages. I'm sure I missed some said:


> That is exactly what *I* did with your list. Someday, I need to print out all my "Pages" and stick in a book,so I remember what all I have there!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Why print them out? The link is clickable as long as they're online or on the computer. Why waste the ink and paper? Don't worry about over charging the computer; it'll hold any amount of Word documents and pdfs you can save to it. If there's a pattern you really, really like, copy it into Word or use this http://pdfmyurl.com/ to save the page as a pdf. I keep that URL in my favourites bar. Love it!

I do keep my knitting files backed up (every few months) on a portable hard drive ... mainly so I'll have something to play with when left at home in *Syria* and deprived of high speed Internet access.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I was only talking about printing the links, not the whole pattern, so that I din't have to get back on KP to see what I had. That said, I have always wondered how to convert some things into a pdf and I have added your link to favorites. Do you subscribe to the upgrades and is there a tutorial on there showing me how to use it? I played around for a minute but am not sure I understand it. Once I do - I thought I would store a lot of stuff on some memory sticks since I don't have a seperate hard drive. Maybe I need to get one. I can imagine that your hard drive is your sanity saver when in Syria.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are some great examples.....thank you Jessica-Jean.

Just found this one too.....kind of like the keyhole being lower.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/ycknits/kathleen-1-ball-slit-scarf


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

For those of you interested you can use the Safari Browser. It has a thing called My Reading List that you can add all the things you want to refer back to. It works kind of like favorites in Internet explorer, but I like it a bit better.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Talk about not knowing exactly how everything works on KP! I just discovered that I can 
1) click on a user's name to
2) access that person's profile and
3) scroll all the way to the bottom to User's Pages and
4) see whatever pages that person has set up as 'Public'!

So, there are more places to look for likely info, though the user pages aren't searchable. Gotta look and read, the old fashioned way! :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There's nothing to using the PDFmyURL. If you want the page you're looking at, just click on the link in your favourites, wait a few seconds, and see your pdf! You do have to save it to someplace on your computer, but the rest is free and automatic. I've never had any e-mail from them.

I have a 4gig thumb drive that has plenty of room ... even after I load several thousand pattern files onto it! The portable hard drive was on sale, so I got it ... before I knew how little space is used by patterns!

Another thing I learned from someone on KP is to use the snipping tool on the computer to 'capture' isolated content on a webpage. It's especially useful on pages that are protected so that you can't copy/paste from them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks - I'll have to check out that snip tool. I bought a couple pretty big flash drives so guess I'd better start organizing. I was thinking about storing everything out on Cloud but haven't decided if I like that or not. I don't think I do.

You can also go to the list located next to Topics or Posts on anyones Profile and see all their posts and created topics.

I *did not* know that about User's Pages. I need to go check. I *did* know you could look at anyone's public Bookmarks.


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe quite awhile back they were called Ascots! When I looked the word up, it fit the discription also.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

You can also save them online with Zohowriter. This is an online word processor. My computer crashed and I had to restore the whole system. Lost my resume. It was still in my files on Zoho. Sure saved me.

www.zohowriter.com


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm
> 
> http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/images/knitpattern_lacybowknotscarf.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I am hanging on every word so I may learn how to convert to PDF. Thank you very much for all the helpful info and advice that you give.
Best wishes


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

The plain ascot 'keyhole' is what I was taught to knit as my very first project.

There are quite a few freebies on the Internet. Here is one:

http://www.kaylaksthriftyways.com/?p=528


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi JJ... thank you for the links too... those scarves are so cute I have posted them on to my mum.. she knits and I crochet.. so I might be able to persuade her to make one for me.


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, these are beautiful and I especially like the vintage look to them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I just had to tell you how cute the cat is with the earphones! I love it


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

What a great site! I have it bookmarked. Will make saving patterns so much easier. I agree with you about saving patterns to files and using the flash drive, BTW. You are wonderful - thanks so much!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Why print them out? The link is clickable as long as they're online or on the computer. Why waste the ink and paper? Don't worry about over charging the computer; it'll hold any amount of Word documents and pdfs you can save to it. If there's a pattern you really, really like, copy it into Word or use this http://pdfmyurl.com/ to save the page as a pdf. I keep that URL in my favourites bar. Love it!
> 
> I do keep my knitting files backed up (every few months) on a portable hard drive ... mainly so I'll have something to play with when left at home in *Syria* and deprived of high speed Internet access.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

It is a keyhole scarf and there are tons of them if you do a google search


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Sine said:


> Here is a good beginner keyhole scarf pattern: http://www.hollyklein.com/Dragon_Scale_Keyhole_Scarf.pdf


I am making my second Dragon Scale Key Hole Scarf . The first I made with the slot, but the second I didn't, both are very pretty. These are for holiday gifts. If I have the patience and after the holidays, I would like to make one for myself.

shula


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

elle said:


> can anyone tell me what the scarves are called that cross in front and go through the opposite side so i can try to find a pattern, in other words one side has an open slit for the opposite side to go into :?:


Try Keyhole Scarf with Red Heart Curley Q yarn. :-D


----------



## Diddleymaz (Sep 28, 2011)

Are they not what used to be called Tippets?


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

Amazing...Thank you all for the great info. And, thank you elle for the question.


----------



## roseanne (Apr 3, 2011)

Simple/easy- less than 1 skeinTuck-in or bow-knot scarf http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm...Or go to knitt para and search knit patterns: A Katherine Original tuck-in-or bow-knot scarf roseanne


elle said:


> can anyone tell me what the scarves are called that cross in front and go through the opposite side so i can try to find a pattern, in other words one side has an open slit for the opposite side to go into :?:


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

Henna Lady--LOVE your avatar!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Many thanks to Jessica-Jean and Dreamweaver. I learn so much about knitting, and you both are so kind to respond quickly in a positive way no matter what gets asked. Great life examples.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks, Jessica! What a bounty of sites you've suggested for this great scarf styling.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a good beginner keyhole scarf pattern: http://www.hollyklein.com/Dragon_Scale_Keyhole_Scarf.pdf
> ...


There seems to be a slight delay and then it comes up. It is a straight style...others are leaf shaped. If you don't get it from here, just google 'dragon scale keyhole scarf.'


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's nothing to using the PDFmyURL. If you want the page you're looking at, just click on the link in your favourites, wait a few seconds, and see your pdf! You do have to save it to someplace on your computer, but the rest is free and automatic. I've never had any e-mail from them.
> 
> I have a 4gig thumb drive that has plenty of room ... even after I load several thousand pattern files onto it! The portable hard drive was on sale, so I got it ... before I knew how little space is used by patterns!
> 
> Another thing I learned from someone on KP is to use the snipping tool on the computer to 'capture' isolated content on a webpage. It's especially useful on pages that are protected so that you can't copy/paste from them.


Back to one of my former topics - does anybody know about putting patterns on the Nook or Kindle. I still am not sure and the girl in the store thought so but I'm not sure they recommend it. Has anybody done it? Does anybody know of somebody who did it?


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

If you have Office 2007 or newer, put your document into Word, when ready to save, click on File > Save As > and then click on File Type. PDF is already in your program. Simply change the setting from DOC to PDF and it will be saved into that format. I have literally THOUSANDS of patterns I have collected for free over the past few years all saved in PDF on my computer. Whenever I need a pattern for something, I simply go pattern shopping in my own files! I organize into folders: Accessories, Afghans & Blankets, Tablecloths, Potholders, etc. By placing the patterns in proper folders, I can easily locate most anything I want!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Back to one of my former topics - does anybody know about putting patterns on the Nook or Kindle. I still am not sure and the girl in the store thought so but I'm not sure they recommend it. Has anybody done it? Does anybody know of somebody who did it?


If your reader, whether Nook, Kindle or whatever, accepts pdf's you can download them. The problem will be the display. On the Kindle, it displays the entire page on the screen, making it almost impossible to see. The Nook is more user friendly for pdfs from what I hear.

The problem is in the pagination; the readers can only display what is on a page and if it isn't a "reader specific" file (ie. Kindle book) you get the whole page.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > Back to one of my former topics - does anybody know about putting patterns on the Nook or Kindle. I still am not sure and the girl in the store thought so but I'm not sure they recommend it. Has anybody done it? Does anybody know of somebody who did it?
> ...


On the Nook, does the whole pattern come in multiple pages? I sure wish I could figure it out from the replies that I have received. I don't want to have to buy one to find out and then be disappointed. EVERYBODY is trying to help but I don't feel confident yet. Thank you, everybody.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you Jessica Jean
One of my daughter-in-laws loves scarves and I like to knit.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the pattern it is called Bobble Cable Ascot come from all knitt patterns type those word in search it comes up


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Tuck-in or Bow-Tie Scarf... they have them on Ravelry also.... They are easy... I make a lot of them... and make a variety of the "ends" that slide through... I also make the back of the scarf 20 inches... so the scarves are decorative (like a cowl scarf) and I tell my granddaughter that when it is cold, pull it through tighter as a neck warmer.... or they can be worn over the head to keep ears warm!



elle said:


> can anyone tell me what the scarves are called that cross in front and go through the opposite side so i can try to find a pattern, in other words one side has an open slit for the opposite side to go into :?:


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was only talking about printing the links, not the whole pattern, so that I din't have to get back on KP to see what I had. That said, I have always wondered how to convert some things into a pdf and I have added your link to favorites. Do you subscribe to the upgrades and is there a tutorial on there showing me how to use it? I played around for a minute but am not sure I understand it. Once I do - I thought I would store a lot of stuff on some memory sticks since I don't have a seperate hard drive. Maybe I need to get one. I can imagine that your hard drive is your sanity saver when in Syria.


I don't know how to use that site either. I turn my word documents into PDFs by clicking "save as" in word and going down to the bottom and change it to save as a PDF file.


----------



## elle (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks to all that responded, i now have a lot of patterns to choose from!!


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm
> 
> http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/images/knitpattern_lacybowknotscarf.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I print the pattern and use that when I am knitting....

Also, I use a highlighter and keep track of where I am on the pattern.... by highlighting after I am finished with a row.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Bow tie.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinknittin said:
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean...the pdf pages display one page at a time. A pdf is a pdf, the Nook changes nothing about it, it just displays what is there. So if your pdf is three pages long, you have three pages on the Nook.

Personally, I would not buy a reader for knitting patterns, and I'm not entirely sold on readers period. My problem is the display size and with scrolling and on a reader, you can't make notes or marks and I can't seem to knit without a pen in my hand!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > AuntKnitty said:
> ...


Thanks - what I want to do is to be able to carry the pattern with me and my yarn and my project. My printer does not work well and I don't feel like printing anyways. So, to have it on something, would be great. What would you advise? Or, is there any way I can do this? I think you understood what I was saying.


----------



## debbijl (Jun 17, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I'm not sure what you mean...the pdf pages display one page at a time. A pdf is a pdf, the Nook changes nothing about it, it just displays what is there. So if your pdf is three pages long, you have three pages on the Nook.
> 
> Personally, I would not buy a reader for knitting patterns, and I'm not entirely sold on readers period. My problem is the display size and with scrolling and on a reader, you can't make notes or marks and I can't seem to knit without a pen in my hand!


I'm with you! I keep my patterns (whether book, magazine, saved on .pdf), and then either photocopy or print the pattern to "work with," keep that in a plastic sheet cover with my WIP & tools, mark it up, whatever! But I also understand how folks might want to take files with them on a book reader if they are already carrying one of those... :thumbup:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Thanks - what I want to do is to be able to carry the pattern with me and my yarn and my project. My printer does not work well and I don't feel like printing anyways. So, to have it on something, would be great. What would you advise? Or, is there any way I can do this? I think you understood what I was saying.


Gotcha. A friend of mine did extensive research on this and decided for the Nook because of the whole pdf issue and 'user friendliness' issues. I had decided after a conversation with her that if I was going to get a reader, I was going with Nook. That's my opinion. For what that's worth!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks - what I want to do is to be able to carry the pattern with me and my yarn and my project. My printer does not work well and I don't feel like printing anyways. So, to have it on something, would be great. What would you advise? Or, is there any way I can do this? I think you understood what I was saying.
> ...


FANTASTIC! Exactly what I was asking. Thank you. :-D


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The pattern I have is called the Lotus Leaf scarf. I can scan and email you the pattern if you like.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jessica - where do you find the "snip-it" tool?? I have Vista


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Re: taking the pattern with you - isn't this where the ipad/or equivalent comes in? But if the "ouch factor" is a problem (not able to afford) I would take my old laptop and have my patterns on a CD or memory stick or email it to a friend with a better printer or take your memory stick to a printer--we have Kinkos here where you can plug it into their printers. or and this is really an or--hand write all the crucial steps you are currently working on. I mark up my "working copies" anyway. Or if you live in or around the Twin Cities, MN, I could print it for you meet you for coffee but....you have to knit with me at least an hour.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why print them out? The link is clickable as long as they're online or on the computer. Why waste the ink and paper? Don't worry about over charging the computer; it'll hold any amount of Word documents and pdfs you can save to it. If there's a pattern you really, really like, copy it into Word or use this http://pdfmyurl.com/ to save the page as a pdf. I keep that URL in my favourites bar. Love it!
> 
> I do keep my knitting files backed up (every few months) on a portable hard drive ... mainly so I'll have something to play with when left at home in *Syria* and deprived of high speed Internet access.


I just LOVE your humor, Jessica :lol: ... You really made me laugh re: Syria, lol!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks ALL for the pdf info. I have mastered the URL site and added other tips to my page .

I would *LOVE* to have I-pad like everyone else in the family (including 90 year old mom who has *no* idea how to use it.) That is how I sould like to store patterns and carry them - just as I have a dedicated laptop on embroidery machine. DH has a reader, but I want other features for patterns, not just reading... I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Ascot is another name


----------



## Pat Damewood (Nov 5, 2011)

The scarf patterns at Annie's Attic are called key-hole scarves. They have a lot of different patterns.


----------



## jjeltzroth (Nov 9, 2011)

Those are really neat patterns....I might have to try one of those.....thanks


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, J_J. I admire all of your work, have checked your site. I am concerned about your trip to Syria, in light of current news in that part of the world. Take care, Friend! Be safe. 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Why print them out? The link is clickable as long as they're online or on the computer. Why waste the ink and paper? Don't worry about over charging the computer; it'll hold any amount of Word documents and pdfs you can save to it. If there's a pattern you really, really like, copy it into Word or use this http://pdfmyurl.com/ to save the page as a pdf. I keep that URL in my favourites bar. Love it!
> 
> I do keep my knitting files backed up (every few months) on a portable hard drive ... mainly so I'll have something to play with when left at home in *Syria* and deprived of high speed Internet access.


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

Jessica Jean, Can't thank you enough for sharing all this information today. I have learned so much from you and will get better using my "puter". I had no idea a thumb drive would hold so much info. I got one for Christmas a couple of years ago that I never used because I didn't know what to use it for. Now all I have to do is find it! LOL    Have a great day. Anne


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> I am concerned about your trip to Syria, in light of current news in that part of the world.


Thanks for your concern, but I'm not going any further from home that down to Massachusetts to my sister's for Thanksgiving.

My darling didn't argue at all when I said I wanted to stay home this time. He insisted that he needed to go to help his brothers out in the family bakery. So, he's there and I'm here. No need to worry about me ... this trip anyway.


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I am dreaming also! Would love to have an I-pad so I could dedicate my laptop to my embroidery machine. How to explain that to DH. LOL Love your posts.  Anne


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I am glad! The tension in the Middle East is most worrisome to me. I had a friend long ago who was married to a citizen of Iran, and she had a terrible time trying to bring her little girl back to the US after a trip there with him. Be safe.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Mrs. Mac said:
> 
> 
> > I am concerned about your trip to Syria, in light of current news in that part of the world.
> ...


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the links Jessica Jean. I don't know how to file them so i put them in my favourites until one day someone will come along and show me how to transfer them into place where I can access them preferably in some kind of order.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I love the leafy cable neckwarmer. How do I get the pattern? All the links you provided were great! Thanks.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean (and the other regular members who post their knowledge) - I am so glad I found this site with you and the others who are always sharing tips, websites, patterns, etc. I think this site is the best "click here for assistance" I have ever used. Thank you for your time and generosity.


----------



## wardfour (Nov 13, 2011)

Ihave apattern for a fabric scarf like this and it was called a hatchet scarf!!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/pull-through-wrap-0


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the pattern for the Lotus Leaf scarf. If this is what you want then I can send a copy, VIA email. Just let me know.


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise. I'm so glad to find this link. I like larger scarves. Maybe because I'm large 


hennalady said:


> Hi, It is called a Keyhole scarf on some sites. Here is a crochet one for you...
> 
> http://www.caron.com/projects/co/cro_hat_sc.html
> 
> It is a great source for free patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean.... all the newbies to Knitting Paradise will soon find out that there are a handful of very valuable people here.... You, Donna (e_ridenh), Jynx (Dreamweaver), Tammy, Courier 770..... Dear Lord, I know I am going to get in trouble because I will blank out and forget several people, but there are those who always respond with helpful information. 

Jessica... I haven't had time to work on the afghan... with winter upon us, I am up to my ears making hats, scarves and ear-muffies!!!! I do want to remind all our new friends that the bow-tie scarf can be used as a decorative scarf (I knit 20 inches between the slot and the other pass-through portion) and I tell my granddaughter to "pull it snugly around her neck when it is cold and after she gets to school she can change it back to being decorative (so that it looks more like a cowl.. and then it is marvelous as an ear-muffie.... We are all relieved that you are not traveling to Syria this time. However, you are in my prayers for safe travel!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks ALL for the pdf info. I have mastered the URL site and added other tips to my page .
> 
> I would *LOVE* to have I-pad like everyone else in the family (including 90 year old mom who has *no* idea how to use it.) That is how I sould like to store patterns and carry them - just as I have a dedicated laptop on embroidery machine. DH has a reader, but I want other features for patterns, not just reading... I can dream, can't I?


I Can Dream, Can't I was the name of a song back many, many, many ears ago! LOL


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jynx.... I am knitting so much that I even dreamed I was knitting during my nap this afternoon! LOL


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Hi, It is called a Keyhole scarf on some sites. Here is a crochet one for you...
> 
> http://www.caron.com/projects/co/cro_hat_sc.html
> 
> It is a great source for free patterns! :thumbup:


Hi Hennalady, just wanted to say I love your Avatar picture. Soooo cute!

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

THANK YOU! I'd love it. Is it OK for me to post my e-mail here?


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I see there is a "Private Message" link. Should I use that? I'm new at this.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I've yet to purchase a Kindle, but then I noticed that they take PDF.... oh my!!! This means that I could put patterns on the Kindle for when I go out of town (or yarn shopping) and not worry about my notebook of patterns getting lost or in the way. Ok - if this is not enough - the books on Kindle could also be read to me while I knit away. The drawback - the money spent on a Kindle could go towards YARN!
What do you think?


Jessica-Jean said:


> Why print them out? The link is clickable as long as they're online or on the computer. Why waste the ink and paper? Don't worry about over charging the computer; it'll hold any amount of Word documents and pdfs you can save to it. If there's a pattern you really, really like, copy it into Word or use this http://pdfmyurl.com/ to save the page as a pdf. I keep that URL in my favourites bar. Love it!
> 
> I do keep my knitting files backed up (every few months) on a portable hard drive ... mainly so I'll have something to play with when left at home in *Syria* and deprived of high speed Internet access.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I love my MacBook and my iPod, but rather than an iPad, I would think more seriously about a Kindle. It holds PDF, reads books out loud to you as you knit and are not back lit, so better for sleeping.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Plague said:


> I've yet to purchase a Kindle, but then I noticed that they take PDF.... oh my!!! This means that I could put patterns on the Kindle for when I go out of town (or yarn shopping) and not worry about my notebook of patterns getting lost or in the way. Ok - if this is not enough - the books on Kindle could also be read to me while I knit away. The drawback - the money spent on a Kindle could go towards YARN!
> What do you think?


Honestly, I think it depends upon a few things. How often do you go out of town? How often do you go yarn shopping? How often would you *really* listen to books? The answer to these questions certainly inform the answer if the money would be well spent...


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I want a Nook so badly! I saw the new Nook Tablet and I thought it would be perfect for me.....now about the cost!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/pull-through-wrap-0


That is a fantastic wrap. It would actually stay on without a shawl pin or button. That goes in the stack for future projects. Thanks....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Meditation601
I Can Dream said:


> I know the song Dreamweaver - but not that one. I'll have to have DD help me find the site for looking up songs. As for all that knitting in your dreams, mine are turning into *nightmares* because I am feeling soooooooo behind and frustrated...
> 
> (BTW - thanks for including me in your list of gals above - I'm flattered to be in such good company.)


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

And that is why I still don't have one. 
I do go out of town (to a small, primitive cabin in the mountains) quite often, but it's not difficult to take a book to read. I listen to the river and the quiet when I knit. So have not yet found a pressing need for the purchase. 


AuntKnitty said:


> Plague said:
> 
> 
> > I've yet to purchase a Kindle, but then I noticed that they take PDF.... oh my!!! This means that I could put patterns on the Kindle for when I go out of town (or yarn shopping) and not worry about my notebook of patterns getting lost or in the way. Ok - if this is not enough - the books on Kindle could also be read to me while I knit away. The drawback - the money spent on a Kindle could go towards YARN!
> ...


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I want a Nook so badly! I saw the new Nook Tablet and I thought it would be perfect for me.....now about the cost!!!


 :hunf: yes it is the cost that brings it down to reality.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I have the pattern for the Lotus Leaf scarf. If this is what you want then I can send a copy, VIA email. Just let me know.


a) if this is the pattern you're referring to: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lotus-leaf-scarf-to-knit, it's quite illegal to e-mail a copy to anyone. The designer is trying to sell it.

b) It looks identical to this _free_ one: http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm

c) I'd like to know if Ravelry's "Val Love" even has the _right_ to publish and sell it. I have it in a booklet of patterns (Red Heart? Patons?) that I've had in my possession for the last 35 years.

Just thinking.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jan L said:


> THANK YOU! I'd love it. Is it OK for me to post my e-mail here?


NOT a good idea. PM is a better, and more secure method.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Plague said:


> And that is why I still don't have one.
> I do go out of town (to a small, primitive cabin in the mountains) quite often, but it's not difficult to take a book to read. I listen to the river and the quiet when I knit. So have not yet found a pressing need for the purchase.


Well, there you have it. If I had a small primitive cabin in the mountains that I could go to frequently, technology would be my dead last consideration.

I used to get caught up in the gotta-have-this-new-thing-that's-better-than-sliced-bread-and-will-change-your-life-forever syndrome and have a studio dedicated to things I've only done or used once, and frankly, things that have barely been taken out of the package. While a reader might be nice, I just haven't been able to justify it.

Another friend, a Kindle owner, loaned me her Kindle to use last term for my textbook. I honestly thought that in the long run, I could save scads of $ on textbooks. My book last term was $257 and only $63 rented on Kindle. Huge savings right? I HATED it. Hated the little screen, hated the constant scrolling and button hitting, hated that there was no pagination for quoting text ala APA formatting, hated not have an index for looking up what I wanted to find. I even dl'd a reader for my laptop for a larger screen and still hated it. And frankly, for books other than textbooks, the savings per book is hardly worth it. Why pay $9 for a Kindle book when it costs $10.36 for the actual book? I would have gotten a reader for the savings on textbooks, but it just wasn't worth it.

Then again, my SIL works as an Apple geek and can get me an Ipad with her discount...(here's where I totally laugh outloud at myself!)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Plague said:


> I love my MacBook and my iPod, but rather than an iPad, I would think more seriously about a Kindle. It holds PDF, reads books out loud to you as you knit and are not back lit, so better for sleeping.


I have a laptop, and I now have the lighter (if slower) notebook, too. I have an external CD/DVD reader for it, and that combo still weighs less than the laptop.

I _do_ listen to books (borrowed from library, copied by my son onto DVDs - dozens of unabridged audio books per DVD) when I'm in virtual isolation in Syria. While there, affordable Internet access is dial-up. It is so unbelievably and frustratingly slow, I only go online to check e-mails from family. No KP, no Ravelry, no downloading anything, etc.

So, although I may _desire_ such cute electronic gadgets as i-pads, i-phones, and whatever other i-thingies there may be, the price doesn't cut it for me. I wouldn't use them while in North America, and have no need for them when in Syria.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> yorkie1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the pattern for the Lotus Leaf scarf. If this is what you want then I can send a copy, VIA email. Just let me know.
> ...


Interestingly enough Jessica-Jean, that is no longer an active link. Tried it just now and got the uh-oh sheep.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nope that's not the pattern I'm refering to. I've
had this pattern for years. I see this pattern often where yarn is sold. They are just flyers for you to take


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I did the same thing on the link. Interesting.......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did the same thing on the link. Interesting.......


Oops! I added a comma to the link, thus killing it! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lotus-leaf-scarf-to-knit


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Those patterns look identical to me!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those patterns look identical to me!


Yeah. Free versus $6?!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I have to join in this subject. I just a few minutes ago looked at the review for the new Kindle, which is smaller than mine, and is a strong competitor to the I-Pad. I have had my first edition Kindle with the keyboard for almost 3 years. I would love to have a new kindle Fire, because by paying $80.00 a year, one can borrow books, for free! Also, one can download movies, TV shows, and all the magazines, newspapers, etc. Even if you only "borrow" a kindle book to read, and any notes you store in that text are saved if you wish to read it again. So much to admire in this new technology.

I love to have the Kindle read a Michael Connelly mystery to me as I knit sweaters for grandkids, or socks, etc. Much more interesting that the radio talk shows, or what they call music these days.

I got tired of what TV had to offer back in August, and canceled my Dish account, and now I see some favorite TV episodes on my pc. Would you believe, I can watch on the pc without the commercials?!

One thing I like about the Kindle I have, with keyboard, is the easy way I can make a note in the text and it is saved. This is so good in Sunday School class or church. I love my King James Bible on the Kindle. My son,(who claims to be a Buddhist) sent it to me attached to an email.) He keeps me supplied with good mystery books for the Kindle. He listens to audio books all the time, as he is a very busy workaholic.

My daughter has her second Kindle, and even uses it in her college classes, if she can get text books in that format. What a blessing it would be if all school kids could carry all books in a Kindle or similar device and not lug around a heavy back pack full of text books any more!I just
had to add my take on the Kindle. Mrs.Mac


AuntKnitty said:


> Plague said:
> 
> 
> > I've yet to purchase a Kindle, but then I noticed that they take PDF.... oh my!!! This means that I could put patterns on the Kindle for when I go out of town (or yarn shopping) and not worry about my notebook of patterns getting lost or in the way. Ok - if this is not enough - the books on Kindle could also be read to me while I knit away. The drawback - the money spent on a Kindle could go towards YARN!
> ...


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

this is all very hi tec for me... I usually just save a page in my favourites or copy and slide them into my documents. thats just about all I can manage. You all seem to be so competent with the techno stuff


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes............. go to Private Message!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm
> 
> http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/images/knitpattern_lacybowknotscarf.pdf
> 
> ...


Thank you Jessica-Jean. I had lost the link to the second one. Putting it in a safe place this time.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I feel dumb, but did ya'll say the kindle reads the audio to you? Is is human speak or computer speak? LOL I have tried listening to books with the synthesized voice and it is less than desirable.


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

I love your avadar....


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, I understand that not all Kindle models can read aloud. The voice is pretty good, may be a bit off on pronounciation of somewords, such as a man named Rojas, can come in words not sounding like a Hispanic person would say it. 
I suppose any one would need to actually listen to itin order to decide if it would be a good thing for them personally. Some books I prefer to read the text, but an exciting mystery story is fine read aloud.

You need not feel dumb about being unfamiliar with new things. I remember in 1988 when I was teaching, I asked my smart son to help me select an electric typewriter. He told me forget the typewriter, go shopping for a computer, I bought a Mac,and have been a computer person since.

It is amazing at how technology has changed our lives. Not always for the good. I agree with an author named Jerry Mander who wrote a book titled "Four Reasons for the Elimination of Television." Now that is a book really worth the read. TV was originally perfected in order to sell things. That is still its primary purpose. Yet since its appearance in the world, it has really changed so much, most noticeable is the culture we live in. 
Enough from me. I tend to verbosity when on certain subjects. Sorry. Mrs.Mac


wilbo said:


> I feel dumb, but did ya'll say the kindle reads the audio to you? Is is human speak or computer speak? LOL I have tried listening to books with the synthesized voice and it is less than desirable.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, it is worth looking at them. I love audio books because I can get so much done and listen, too. I guess when I feel like I have too much to do, there is guilt in sitting and reading. I just didn't know they had come that far.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I need to correct the title of that book about television. its correct title is "Four Arguments for the Elimination of Television," not Four Reasons. Sorry. 


Mrs. Mac said:


> Hello, I understand that not all Kindle models can read aloud. The voice is pretty good, may be a bit off on pronounciation of somewords, such as a man named Rojas, can come in words not sounding like a Hispanic person would say it.
> I suppose any one would need to actually listen to itin order to decide if it would be a good thing for them personally. Some books I prefer to read the text, but an exciting mystery story is fine read aloud.
> 
> You need not feel dumb about being unfamiliar with new things. I remember in 1988 when I was teaching, I asked my smart son to help me select an electric typewriter. He told me forget the typewriter, go shopping for a computer, I bought a Mac,and have been a computer person since.
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> I need to correct the title of that book about television. Its correct title is "Four Arguments for the Elimination of Television", not Four Reasons.


I haven't read it ... yet, but I imagine that use of public libraries would skyrocket were TV to ever be eliminated! Not a bad idea.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

How did your question get into so many replays that turned into chats about kindle, then I get all these e mails that does not tell me if you got your question answered yet! One get tired of reading about off the subject in middle of people conservations. How can reply's be kept close to answer of first question???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

#1Patsy said:


> How did your question get into so many replays that turned into chats about kindle, then I get all these e mails that does not tell me if you got your question answered yet! One get tired of reading about off the subject in middle of people conservations. How can reply's be kept close to answer of first question???


People are not machines. When people have casual conversations, they tend to wander from topic to topic. It happens. Knitting Paradise is not as strictly run as some other forums, and that is one reason I like it so much.

Anytime you've had your fill of responses flooding your inbox, you always have the option of clicking on 'Unwatch' at the top, left-hand side of the page. Then you will never again receive a message when there's a new post in that particular topic.

If you want to know if the question that was asked at the beginning of _this_ topic, then read from page one until you run into the links to the patterns for them.

Hope this response in answer to your off-topic question is not too upsetting to you. :-D


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

They are called bow tie or bow knot.

http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm

http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Alpacaweb1_kn_neckwarmer.en_US.pdf


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> #1Patsy said:
> 
> 
> > How did your question get into so many replays that turned into chats about kindle, then I get all these e mails that does not tell me if you got your question answered yet! One get tired of reading about off the subject in middle of people conservations. How can reply's be kept close to answer of first question???
> ...


I too enjoy all these conversations. I attend a Thursday evening knitting group and we talk about everything. The knitting is the main topic of course, but chatting about other things makes our evening even more fun and interesting. 
This is the best group ever. Thank you everyone.
shula


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I also enjoy the conversations no matter what the subject. I rarely go anywhere and my life revolves around my children and grandchildren. Its nice to be able to share with other ladies especially the wonderful and informative ladies of KP.
God bless.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, J-J. I knew if anyone on the forum would be interested in that book, you would be first in line. What impressed me about the book and causes me to return to it often ( I have read it several times) is that Mr. Mander writes from such a thoroughly researched basis, psychological, physical, emotional,etc. His analysis of how from the introduction of TV into our lives its influence has changed life to such an amazing degree. It truly does warrant widespread attention and to be read seriously.

The main concern I have about TV's prevalence in our lives is that it so often replaces what is real, like human relationships, and real experiences. Of course now, our perceptions, especially of our young people, are also shaped by the music they listen to, and their "social network" on the internet. They get little first hand experience of what is real in life. Humans are now often subject to what information is fed to them by the TV networks, because that experience has replaced real experience of life. We tend to believe that what it presents to us is truth.

I so appreciate how the internet affords us opportunity to share ideas, establish friendships. But you have told us about how lack the ease of internet use in a foreign country. That fact forces you to use other means to do certain things. 
Here in more developed countries, we have come to rely on technology for so much of our information, that it has been easy to program large numbers of the population to certain ways of thinking. I am pretty sure that is not entirely a good thing.

Well, this is certainly more than enough on this subject. Thanks for your response, Jessica-Jean.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Mrs. Mac said:
> 
> 
> > I need to correct the title of that book about television. Its correct title is "Four Arguments for the Elimination of Television", not Four Reasons.
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, #1 Patsy, I love your question. I can see how a rather wandering conversation can be frustrating to some, especially if looking for a specific bit of information. However, this is a reflection of human nature, go take up hints of other subjects, then explore ideas together. For me, this is one of the best things about this forum, to hear many different points of view on whatever subjects come up. And it is always open to new voices, from anywhere. I am old enough to remember a more limited way of interacting with people. A forum like this allows us wide access to so many different people, and their various ideas, and leaves us free to accept or decline whatever is not useful to us. Just my opinion. For what it's worth. 


#1Patsy said:


> How did your question get into so many replays that turned into chats about kindle, then I get all these e mails that does not tell me if you got your question answered yet! One get tired of reading about off the subject in middle of people conservations. How can reply's be kept close to answer of first question???


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> Hello, J-J. I knew if anyone on the forum would be interested in that book, you would be first in line. What impressed me about the book and causes me to return to it often ( I have read it several times) is that Mr. Mander writes from such a thoroughly researched basis, psychological, physical, emotional,etc. His analysis of how from the introduction of TV into our lives its influence has changed life to such an amazing degree. It truly does warrant widespread attention and to be read seriously.
> 
> The main concern I have about TV's prevalence in our lives is that it so often replaces what is real, like human relationships, and real experiences. Of course now, our perceptions, especially of our young people, are also shaped by the music they listen to, and their "social network" on the internet. They get little first hand experience of what is real in life. Humans are now often subject to what information is fed to them by the TV networks, because that experience has replaced real experience of life. We tend to believe that what it presents to us is truth.
> 
> ...


I have never known a world without Television but I do remember my father taking out our TV when I was a little girl in the 60's. He wanted us to read more and play more. We were without TV for about 2 years! The only reason we got it back was the death of President Kennedy. My parents wanted to watch the news. LOL.....Oh, by the way, all of us children were and are excellent readers.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

:thumbup: I like that ordinary people are not afraid to participate and off topics do lead to further interests and can become another topic. At first I too would respond and later find out I was repeating what 20 others had already said so....I now read first. 

Thanks Jessica you have it right....btw I have knit the ascot version of the bow knot or whatever it may be called. It fills the neckline of a coat very nicely and looks great--how 'bout that "on topic".


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> Mrs. Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, J-J. I knew if anyone on the forum would be interested in that book, you would be first in line. What impressed me about the book and causes me to return to it often ( I have read it several times) is that Mr. Mander writes from such a thoroughly researched basis, psychological, physical, emotional,etc. His analysis of how from the introduction of TV into our lives its influence has changed life to such an amazing degree. It truly does warrant widespread attention and to be read seriously.
> ...


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Let's see if I can remember all these discussions...I so enjoy talking about everything. Without technology this wouldn't happen and with the opportunity to find just about any info you might want, this is incredible 
As far as TV, you have a choice of watching or not watching and what you choose. There are some remarkable programs available and for those who enjoy sports, what a wonderful way to enjoy the games from your home. National Geographic, the History Channel, the Food Channel etc. are available to us for informative viewing. As far as children, shouldn't we be overseeing what they view? Sure there is a lot of junk out there, but we have the opportunity of choice for ourselves and our kids. 
Let's continue our correspondence here. How wonderful to have you all as my internet friends.
shula


----------



## marciniak (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not sure of the name but if you go to knitpiks.com and click on free patterns I believe there is a pattern like that you can look at.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Sine said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Sine said:
> ...


I have the software but it doesn't open for me either.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


 UPDATE: I entered as a web search address as given and it brings up a lot of links. Used the link that said it was a pdf and it eventually opened for me - guess you need to have patience for this pdf to open.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> The pattern I have is called the Lotus Leaf scarf. I can scan and email you the pattern if you like.


I would love to have that pattern as well Yorkie. [email protected]


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I have the pattern for the Lotus Leaf scarf. If this is what you want then I can send a copy, VIA email. Just let me know.


May I have a copy too. Please. [email protected] Thanks Yorkie1


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, Shula, I am glad to see your response to this subject. 
The book, "Four Arguments for the Elimination of Television" by Jerry Mander, actually does not take its most serious objection to the content being presented on TV. Certainly there are many good uses for the technology.

The main objection Mr.Mander presents is that the experience of watching things on TV seems to have replaced experiencing things first hand. That results in all TV viewers of any one program about any experience, (history, science, literature, travel, etc.) actually having exactly the SAME experience, that of watching television. Not meant to be "cute," but TV viewing has taken the place of DOING, studying, creating, etc.

Knitters and craft people probably do not spend a lot of time watching TV,and the videos on how-to are so valuable.

I am so grateful for technology, my PC, and ways to transmit news, and the telephone. But after studying this book over time, and observing how truly on target it is, I keep wishing more people would read it, in order to understand thr great influence it has had on our lives.

For one example: for several years I had no TV service. Was too busy after my retirement running a small sewing shop, making quilts and doing alterations and tailoring for others. I was partially physically disabled,waiting a knee implant. I got satellite TV to get news and some church programs. I discovered that the longer I had it, the less I moved around, and the more I suffered pain in other joints.

The other thing I've noticed in my personal experience is that after re-subscribing (because I became interested in the baseball games) I came to be seriously "turned off" by the constant barrage of commercials. Even on PBS there came to be ads. 
Mr. Mander was in the advertising business when TV first became in widespread use. It was invented primarily to SELL MERCHANDISE. These days it also sells a culture, a way of living. That in itself has changed our lives to a great degree.

One of the saddest sights is in a retirement home, where the elderly spend their long days, watching flickering images in a TV screen,having little that can pass for real human interaction. Same sadness, to see TV used as baby-sitter for young children. They much prefer human conversation, even before they fully understand it.

This is too long, I know. And TV will never be eliminated, short of a global catastrophe. I am now 82 yrs. old, and can remember growing up without TV in a large, close family. We ( and many other families.) actually spent lots of time talking to each other, and we experienced our world first hand. We now seem to relate to the world and to each other based on what is happening on a small screen, often.
I am glad that you enjoy talking about these subjects. I do,too. Do not intend my comments to interrupt the main flow of subject matter, however, most here are open to discuss other ideas, thankfully. Thanks again for your kind interest.Mrs.Mac



shula said:


> Let's see if I can remember all these discussions...I so enjoy talking about everything. Without technology this wouldn't happen and with the opportunity to find just about any info you might want, this is incredible
> As far as TV, you have a choice of watching or not watching and what you choose. There are some remarkable programs available and for those who enjoy sports, what a wonderful way to enjoy the games from your home. National Geographic, the History Channel, the Food Channel etc. are available to us for informative viewing. As far as children, shouldn't we be overseeing what they view? Sure there is a lot of junk out there, but we have the opportunity of choice for ourselves and our kids.
> Let's continue our correspondence here. How wonderful to have you all as my internet friends.
> shula


----------



## Alexa (Nov 20, 2011)

elle said:


> can anyone tell me what the scarves are called that cross in front and go through the opposite side so i can try to find a pattern, in other words one side has an open slit for the opposite side to go into :?:


Key hole scarves


----------

